# internet log folder



## rl56 (Jan 29, 2003)

can the contents within the internet log folder be deleted without creating havoc? i'm always trying to get rid of useless files and junk on my harddrive. my kingdom for a manual that would tell you files and folder within windows xp that you could delete that the average user never has any use for!!! thanks.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

\Internet Logs is the folder used by ZoneAlarm.

The ZALog*.txt files are the daily alert files if you have that option selected. If you never use them, turn that option off.

The file Tvdebug.log file (unless it was fixed in the latest release) continues to get larger over time, but seems to serve no useful purpose. You can delete it periodically or do as I have done and add a
*Del c:\windows\intern~2\tvdebug.log*
line to the Autoexec.bat file

The RDB and LDB files are used by ZA to keep info on the configuration. Programs allowed, etc.
These too get larger over time, and should be periodically deleted.
They will be recreated by ZA, and you will need to re-allow program access, etc.


----------

